# Ball Obession



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

Does it EVER calm down?
I've gotten to the point to where I've gotten rid of all her balls. I even go as far as to bury the balls at the doggie park because of how obsessed and protective she is of them.

I've saved 1 ball. And that is her orange squeaky ball. I keep it in my pocket while on trails and when she is distracted and not responding to ques I give it a squeak and she comes a runnin.

Every now and then I let her play with it at home. But it is NON-STOP. squeak squeak squeak squeak. I TRY to give her some time with it in hopes that she tires out and becomes quiet with it. No dice.
And when I take it away from her she doesn't stop obsessing over it. She keeps on looking for it. I have to force her to lay down/calm down. But even then I see it in her face. She wants that ball SO BAD.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Heck I'd channel that and use it to train everything, a drivey dog is so much easier to train.


----------



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

GoingPostal said:


> Heck I'd channel that and use it to train everything, a drivey dog is so much easier to train.


I do use her ball in training her.
Every trick she has learned has used the ball.
I'm running out of tricks to teach her.
She knows: play dead, shake, paw, wave, roll over, dance, spin, high five


I want to use her ball when teaching her agility, I cannot find an agility park near by tho.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

GoingPostal said:


> Heck I'd channel that and use it to train everything, a drivey dog is so much easier to train.


100 percent agree!!

if you want a few more things to teach try teaching her to cover her eyes(as if she is hideing or praying), speak on command,you could teach her to pick up and throw a wad of papper in the trash,teach her to hand you things you drop,teach her to bring her bowl to you by saying somthing cute like "are you hungry?" then she runs to get her bowl,you could teach her to crawl along the floor,teach her to smile as in showingh er teeth, there are sooo many more adorable things you can teach her! (and also would love to see a video of her doing the things she already does!)


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

My first DDB, Bentley, was ball obsessed. He would play fetch until he had a heart attack if I would of let him...I always had to take the ball away and hide it from him so he'd stop. 

I actually really miss it, none of my dogs play fetch now. 

And he was my heart dog too, so that made it even more special.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

How's her obedience? You can use the ball for obedience training. Leash walking, people manners, dog manners, anything.

If youre out of tricks to teach... teach her how to fetch a drink from the fridge for you. :wink:


----------



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

xchairity_casex said:


> 100 percent agree!!
> 
> if you want a few more things to teach try teaching her to cover her eyes(as if she is hideing or praying), speak on command,you could teach her to pick up and throw a wad of papper in the trash,teach her to hand you things you drop,teach her to bring her bowl to you by saying somthing cute like "are you hungry?" then she runs to get her bowl,you could teach her to crawl along the floor,teach her to smile as in showingh er teeth, there are sooo many more adorable things you can teach her! (and also would love to see a video of her doing the things she already does!)


Here are a coupla videos 
[video=facebook;1795431182733]http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1795431182733[/video]
[video=facebook;1795422982528]http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1795422982528[/video]


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

oh my goodnesss!!! shes sooo adorable!! i just love her littke face! especielly when she rolls over to play dead!
and shes so eager its adorable!


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I can't help but I can sympathize. 

Harry has a Buddy Glo Ball. It is his obsession. And when I say OBSESSION, don't underestimate what I'm saying. Ball rolls under the furniture triggers nonstop barking until I get it out. First thing when he wakes up is a search for the ball. When I was remodeling the house and took a furnace vent off the wall...the ball rolled down into the ductwork, unbeknownst to me at the time. He would sit by that Vent and just stare. A couple years later, when I removed it again... I found the ball. 

And, he KNOWS the Buddy Glo from other balls. I've tried to put others into his rotation. Nope. Only the BGB will suffice.


----------



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

Ball obsession is a GOOD thing! Here in Canada, the only dogs that pass on to be police dogs, are ones that are toy obsessed. It can be channeled into very useful training! I have a friend with a ball obsessed Pit Bull. he MUST have it at all times! LOL He even puts it in his bowl to eat. Which is a very good thing! he can be a bit DA, but if he's got his ball, he ignored ALL dogs LOL. He even taught my boy, Oliver to love the ball, and I've been able to use it for training, and distraction now too, though he's not obsessed, but loves fetch.

There's a forum I'm on all about trick training and such, called the dog trick academy. You may want to look it up for awesome ideas and how to's for tricks.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

hahahaha. I know a Pit who is FRISBEE obsessed. Oh yeah. You even say the WORD Frisbee and he goes bonkers. 

I love it. I'm sure someone will tell us its not a good thing but its one of those small things in life that mean so much. Sums up Dogs. Could be a $5 toy... but it is worth millions to them. Simplicity. Yep.


----------

